# Is it just me...



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

or are the adolescent droolings of many 'men' on this thread:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=61656

frankly embarrassing?

Made me cringe - still, the thread author seems to have seen the funny side, despite the bizarre accusations of 'something odd' about her joining.

Is it a good advert for how the forum behaves to female members??


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

It's a bloke!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

It's just you.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

it's a sad fact that almost everytime a lady turns up on this forum, many people blow their stack and are so over the top in their helpfulness.

I'm sure it's not deliberate but in the past, this forum has scared off more than one lady do to the intense flirtation around them.

Truelly sad. It is strange how this doesn't happen for new blokes.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

saint said:


> It's a bloke!


Why? :?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

I am still worried about "He farted in my Kitchen" thread no wonder people on other forums take the piss.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > It's a bloke!
> ...


'cos wouldn't it just be so funny!?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > It's a bloke!
> ...


And it's your flame so what's the dissapointed/confused face for?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Yep, definitely a bloke, almost certainly an existing member that's been around here long enough to know the reaction to a new lady. They've spent a bit of time constructing the wind-up. Fair play


----------



## Starlight express (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm NOT a bloke! :lol: I can't understand why its so hard to believe that! :roll: I work in the building industry and used to work in the motor trade and I'm quite often in all male environments. It always surprises me how guys fall over themselves to help me and act like they have never seen a woman before! I don't mind a bit of fun and harmless flirting but I am a nice respectable lady and like to be treated as one


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> I work in the building industry and used to work in the motor trade and I'm quite often in all male environments


See.....! It can't be an all male environment if there is a lassie there!!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> I am still worried about "He farted in my Kitchen" thread no wonder people on other forums take the piss.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

saint said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Erm... because I was confused as to why you think she is a bloke?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

oh gawd - nevermind.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> oh gawd - nevermind.


How's the breastfeeding going, big man?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Doing well! They are developing nicely!

How's our first round of beer looking?


----------



## Starlight express (Apr 24, 2006)

saint said:


> > I work in the building industry and used to work in the motor trade and I'm quite often in all male environments
> 
> 
> See.....! It can't be an all male environment if there is a lassie there!!


I meant their working environments are all male, i'm just a customer! :roll: I'm not a bloke, never have been, never will be, end of! :lol:


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

It is to be expected, given that the male to female ratio on the forum is probably 50:1.

It would have been interesting to see how many replies Estelle would have had, had she not placed a picture of herself as an avatar.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Ok a reply from another female.
I'm sure Estelle would have done more to discourage rather than encourage if she wasn't enjoying the attention. Flirting is, afterall, a two way street.

I'm also sure Estelle is as capable as any other woman to cut a man dead in his tracks if he oversteps the mark. We're good at that. [smiley=furious3.gif] 
She hasn't got a TT yet and she's still here  I don't think anyone has much to worry about, I think she'd have been disappointed if she DIDN'T get the reaction she got :wink:

Boys will be boys afterall. They're just braver on here than they are in real life, how many of you know who are am but never come over to say "hello" :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> Ok a reply from another female.
> I'm sure Estelle would have done more to discourage rather than encourage if she wasn't enjoying the attention. Flirting is, afterall, a two way street.
> 
> I'm also sure Estelle is as capable as any other woman to cut a man dead in his tracks if he oversteps the mark. We're good at that. [smiley=furious3.gif]
> ...


Me?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Ok a reply from another female.
> ...


You are the small balls type of guy!!

Actually, I was flattered when you Lisa came to talk to me, not that I wouldn't come to say Hi! I like lasting impressions!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Boys will be boys afterall. They're just braver on here than they are in real life, how many of you know who are am but never come over to say "hello" :roll:


Yes, but you are the scariest lady in the history of the forum...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

paulb said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Boys will be boys afterall. They're just braver on here than they are in real life, how many of you know who are am but never come over to say "hello" :roll:
> ...


Really? Wow I'm quite proud of that one 

Why?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


I didn't want you creeping up on me from behind.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> Ok a reply from another female.
> I'm sure Estelle would have done more to discourage rather than encourage if she wasn't enjoying the attention. Flirting is, afterall, a two way street.
> 
> I'm also sure Estelle is as capable as any other woman to cut a man dead in his tracks if he oversteps the mark. We're good at that. [smiley=furious3.gif]
> ...


 I bought you a coffee the first time i met you. Infact i think those were the firsts words i ever spoke to you.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


See.....everyone's scared to answer that question :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > paulb said:
> ...


Dont be shes just a insignificant :wink:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


Cos some of us remember the days when you and Tim were at each other's throats


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Ok a reply from another female.
> ...


You do now :roll:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

paulb said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > paulb said:
> ...


Ahhh  :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

saint said:


> It's a bloke!


It's DU03 NAN - I knew he'd be back :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

paulb said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > paulb said:
> ...


And now they're down each other throats


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Boys will be boys afterall. They're just braver on here than they are in real life, how many of you know who are am but never come over to say "hello" :roll:


That's my point really - why behave like slavering pre-pubescent juveniles on the forum when none (I hope) would do so in real life?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Boys will be boys afterall. They're just braver on here than they are in real life, how many of you know who are am but never come over to say "hello" :roll:
> ...


Because you can and it is fun!!

You don't do it real life because you are embarassed...but the anonymity of your computer screen gives you the strength to do this on the forum, without any chance of getting slaped!

Do I have to explain everything to you? :roll:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Where else would he creep up from knowing him :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


As if she wouldn't like it! :roll:


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

vlastan said:


> Because you can and it is fun!!
> 
> You don't do it real life because you are embarassed...but the anonymity of your computer screen gives you the strength to do this on the forum, without any chance of getting slaped!
> 
> Do I have to explain everything to you? :roll:


That's so true and well put!  
I'm female and If I don't like something that's posted I just don't join in. There's no harm in that.


----------

